
RapidMind: a multicore programming tool startup - Elfan
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/jan07/4837
======
Elfan
They also just secured $10 in funding:
[http://www.edn.com/index.asp?layout=article&articleid;=CA6435743](http://www.edn.com/index.asp?layout=article&articleid=CA6435743)

~~~
gyro_robo
> They also just secured $10 in funding:

Ten dollars? And I thought YC lowballed...

------
jamongkad
lol more like $10million

